# reptisun 10.0



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

its no good after 6 months correct? just asking before i break it right now


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 27, 2011)

They say you should replace them after 6 months,because they start decaying in time and lose uvb mw,thats why its a good thing to get a solar meter to check your uvb bulbs just my opinion.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

haha damn your right lol you got me there teguboy lol you got a megaray? hows that goin i wanted to order one but heard alot of bad stuff with there custmer service and even heard of some poeple nnever gettin there lights?"


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 27, 2011)

when it comes to bulbs myself I always buy local Im sure Im paying 10$ more per MVB but its just a piece of mind on my end, I dont like dealing with shipping and customer serive if I can avoid it.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

what kind do you use? yea thats what im sayin dont wanna spend money and then get it not to work then gotta return it and wait another 3 week when i can buy one at the store for ten more what mvb do you use? ive only trusted reptisun10.0 ever


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah I mean if you are home durring work hours and are getting a few bulbs, I mean you will save yourself roughly 30$ so it is worth it... but I just dont have patience for packages. I use a exo terra MVB its called like Solar Glo, we have a ton of pet shops where I am in S.FL but I cant seem to find many MVBs so I havent really had a choice. I stick a piece of Duct tape on the side of my enclosure with the date on it and I replace every 6 months. I do test all 3 of my bulbs with a UV meter. its worth it.


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 27, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> haha damn your right lol you got me there teguboy lol you got a megaray? hows that goin i wanted to order one but heard alot of bad stuff with there custmer service and even heard of some poeple nnever gettin there lights?"



My Problems with Mega ray seem to be taken care of. Got my bulb order another and received all of them. Call about one being bad and was sent another immediately.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

yea i was gunna use that but aint it like 50 dollar the mega ray is 56 shipped and it last 1 year compared to 6 months correct me if im wrong new to mvb and na most of the time i tell them to hold it at my p.o box and i get it when im ready if im reaceiving something


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 27, 2011)

You know i could go local and pay 40 bucks foe a solar glo which i was useing until i used my solar meter on a brand new 160 watt and saw at 12'' it was putting out 113mw so in a month or two with decay it would be putting out who knows,so ill stick with a megaray which at 12 was putting out 480 mw,but if solar glo works for you then great,megaray works for me as my solar meter showed.


teguboy77 said:


> You know i could go local and pay 40 bucks foe a solar glo which i was useing until i used my solar meter on a brand new 160 watt and saw at 12'' it was putting out 113mw so in a month or two with decay it would be putting out who knows,so ill stick with a megaray which at 12 was putting out 480 mw,but if solar glo works for you then great,megaray works for me as my solar meter showed.



These solarmetes are great,here a picture with a megaray 100watt at 12''.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 27, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> yea i was gunna use that but aint it like 50 dollar the mega ray is 56 shipped and it last 1 year compared to 6 months correct me if im wrong new to mvb and na most of the time i tell them to hold it at my p.o box and i get it when im ready if im reaceiving something



yeah you are right, but like I said I just buy local with bulbs so I have no choice. I def. would buy a 1year bulb, I think I pay 40$ for the 6 month.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 27, 2011)

The warranty on the SB Mega-Ray® is 6 months but you will get great UVB form the bulb for at least a year or more. If you do not have a meter to test the bulb, we recommend replacing after a year. Also you dont need really high uvb between 
50-250 uW/cm2 mimics the natural environment enough to keep your UV-dependent BASKING reptiles healthy, depending on the species, according to the latest research.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 27, 2011)

my bulb sits closer then 12inches from basking spot and maybe 12 inches from the ground Ive never had that low of a mw reading yet. but like I said if I could find a 1year bulb I def. go that route.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 27, 2011)

So what reading are you getting at 12'' with your solar meter?See if you buy a bulb thats putting out a lower uvb say and in time they all decay,but the bulb will have very low uvb output before six months.As i did with my brand new solar glo,maybe it was a messed up brand new bulb idk lol.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 27, 2011)

on the enclosure for my smaller gU in my room I have a 125watt putting out 115 at roughly 12 inches and around 8 about 260. in the larger enclosure I have a 160watt. I am sure the numbers on your 1year bulb are better but like I said I havent gotten into ordering bulbs yet and these seem to work good and are at the store where I get all my misc. pet goods. it seems like most of the uvb items around here are exo terra before that I was only using the Repti Glo 10.0 uvb


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 27, 2011)

I think at 8'' i was getting 242mw which is ok,but i us my megaray 160watt at 19 or 20'' and im getting 170mw and my temps with a basking light along side of it i get 105f.But again if you have a solar meter you'll be able to test your bulbs anyway to make sure there putting out good uvb.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 27, 2011)

where are you getting the mega ray bulbs? Im looking online and I just only see a few things about them? yeah, Ive never really had UVB issues but I like to try new things, the MVB seems pretty sweet.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

reptile uv.com i think thats the site not sure idk what i would need for a 8x3x4.. im use the rept sun 10.0 on my 40 breeder untill he grow to the bigger cage


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 27, 2011)

www.reptileuv.com theres were i get my bulbs at hope it helps.Mercury vapor bulb is the best in my opinion.And especially if you keep your lizard inside like i do,then i give him the best uvb bulb i can.Yours prolly gets alot of sun outside to though?


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks guys Imma check it out, we are outside all the time. I have a large screen room here, and my big one comes to work with me some days! maybe ill order the bulbs to my moms house and make her wait on the package.  once you buy yourself a soar meter you cant help but want the best...lol.


jerobi2k said:


> thanks guys Imma check it out, we are outside all the time. I have a large screen room here, and my big one comes to work with me some days! maybe ill order the bulbs to my moms house and make her wait on the package.  once you buy yourself a soar meter you cant help but want the best...lol.



solar*


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 27, 2011)

For a 8x3 i use to use one 160watt uvb and a basking bulb.To get my temps up to 105f.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 27, 2011)

If you can you should try to get them some natural sun too! I use a dog kennel (not the plastic closed in ones) when I take mine out. I have harnesses for them but one is too big and the other is now too small. Even if its only like 10 minutes its still a lot better than any UVB bulb.
I use solar glo's right now but I'm thinking about getting a mega ray in a couple months when they need to be replaced. 

Teguboy how much are the things that measure uvb? I feel silly asking, but do you think its worth saving for one? I feel like its a dumb question...


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 27, 2011)

Rhet I got mine for 150ish, I love having it, I got it around xmas time. Ive gone years playing guessing games with old bulbs, I mean if you only have a bulb or 2 and replace them when you should it isnt mandatory, but Id say if you have a few bulbs and a few extra dollars its a pretty awsome tool. I am always checking the distances to see exactly what Im still getting from my bulb. I can only imagine how many good bulbs Ive kept around to long or tossed to soon as a kid.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 27, 2011)

Oops sorry, I didn't include your name. Thanks, I only have 2 of the MVBs at the time. I might look into getting one. Are there brands that are better than others? I wouldn't know where to start with them.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 27, 2011)

lol, you didnt have to include me I just read your post and wanted to share  yeah its seems there are some pretty good ones if you go to the link Teguboy and adam were posting. I use ones that I get local since I havent ordered bulbs before. mine last 6 months but it seems that there are some available for the same price that last a year.. so Id say that might be the better choice. 


jerobi2k said:


> lol, you didnt have to include me I just read your post and wanted to share  yeah its seems there are some pretty good ones if you go to the link Teguboy and adam were posting. I use ones that I get local since I havent ordered bulbs before. mine last 6 months but it seems that there are some available for the same price that last a year.. so Id say that might be the better choice.



as far as the solar meter goes I got mine from a local pet shop, I see them online. for about the same price, I have no clue how many are available.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 28, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> If you can you should try to get them some natural sun too! I use a dog kennel (not the plastic closed in ones) when I take mine out. I have harnesses for them but one is too big and the other is now too small. Even if its only like 10 minutes its still a lot better than any UVB bulb.
> I use solar glo's right now but I'm thinking about getting a mega ray in a couple months when they need to be replaced.
> 
> Teguboy how much are the things that measure uvb? I feel silly asking, but do you think its worth saving for one? I feel like its a dumb question...



I got mine off amazon for 160.00 plus like 8 or 9 dollars shipping.Yes anyone whos spending good money on any uvb bulb should,i mean if the bulbs not bad before 6 months and puts out over 50mw between 12'' to 
18'' then you could get a couple more months out of a bulb.I got one cause of the bulbs plus i have to have good uvb i keep my rhino inside along with good diet.If you can keep your lizard out in the sun that is the best source of uvb to.


----------

